# What's this symbol called?



## granfire (May 24, 2012)

I have seen it someplace else before....


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 24, 2012)

It is the center of the Nokido Jujutsu emblem from the town of Kamo-Cho located in the Tsuyama prefecture.

I studied the modern version of Nokido over here (U.S.A.), not sure what the emblem means though...


----------



## granfire (May 24, 2012)

Is that where the Kodo drummers are?


----------



## rickster (May 24, 2012)

That symbol is called a mitsudomoe. Seen in Japanese and partly in Korean culture (Japan had some influences on Korea) It&#8217;s a Shinto  symbol representing the relationship of sky, man, and earth. Variations were created to represent certain clans. It was also used for the Kingdom of Ryukyu.


----------



## 72ronin (May 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> I have seen it someplace else before....



Are you hinting at the reversed version of this symbol used by a different people at one time or another? 
Im intrigued by symbols and those who have used them throughout history, particularly what they actualy meant to them in association to their specific objectives and or beliefs and all that.


----------



## Jenna (May 25, 2012)

granfire said:


> I have seen it someplace else before....


The tomoe is representative of flames, of battles of blades of many things, as most symbols it has meaning and interpretation derived from context.. In design terms you would also note similarities to the taijitu / yin~yang symbol.. and also to the Christian notion of the trinity tho these are naturally distinct.. I had it shown to me that the mitsu~tomoe like this depicted on the taiko drum it is akin to the yin and the yang and but also to include the third notion of the "mu" of the mu~shin mindset ie.. the void yet the all encompassing.. Me I like the Japanese symbols they do not inform my Aikido and but they depict to me always circularity adn which is essential for my art  symbols eh? haha


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------

